# Immobile Kristin - by Wantsufatter (BBW, Lesbian Sex, Feeding, ~XWG)



## WG Story Drone

_BBW, Sex, Feeding: _A short vignette of funnel feeding and sexual exploration . . .

*Immobile Kristin
By WantsUFatter
aka PhillyFA, aka Fatchicksrock​* 
Kristin sat back in her chair and rubbed her massive overstuffed belly.

"I'm full" she said. 

Eddie walked over and rubbed her belly. It was as tight as a drum. 

"You want to rest a minute, or are you ready to get up?" he asked her. 

"Give me a minute." she replied. She was only 22 years old, but already weighed 680 lbs. She had met Eddie 3 years ago, when she weighed 350 lbs. The first night they went out, Eddie had told her how he loved fat women, the fatter the better. She couldn't believe her ears that night, for her fantasy was to be so fat that she couldn't move. 

"OK, I'm ready." she said. Eddie helped her to her feet, and watched her waddle to the bedroom. She wore a bra and panties, but the panties were too small, and didn't make it over her belly. They didn't do such a good job covering her ass either. She got into bed and lay down on her back. 

Eddie came in with a funnel with a tube connected to it, and a quart of milkshake. He put the tube to Kristin's mouth, tied her wrists to the bedpost, and started pouring the shake. Kristin started moaning, as her belly was already overstuffed. But being force-fed like this got her excited. 

When Eddie was done pouring, Kristin lay on the bed, too full to move. She rubbed her belly, and felt a tingle between her legs. Eddie started kissing her belly, then her thighs. He made his way up and down her humongous body, even sucking on her fat toes. Kristin squealed with delight. When she came, the bed shook.

This is how Kristin spent her days. Eating until she was so stuffed that if she ate another bite she would burst, and then making love. It truly was heaven. 

Eventually, her gluttony caught up to her. She found it harder and harder to get around. So Eddie hired someone to help take care of her. Her name was Denise. She was a tall red head, who weighed only 120 lbs. Her job was to get food for Kristin, to help wash her, and go to the bathroom. Now that she had a helper, Kristin really started packing on the pounds. She would eat until she couldn't take another bite, and would then have Denise rub her belly for her. 

"Too full?" Denise would ask, and Kristin would reply back with a grunt. But Kristin found she didn't want to wait for Eddie to be force-fed. One day she told Denise to get her funnel and feed her. 

"Just keep pouring and don't stop, no matter how much I beg you too. OK?" Kristin said, as Denise tied her wrists to the bedpost. She looked at the naked fat woman lying on her bed, and felt a little bit of excitement. 

"OK." said Denise. The only problem was, Denise has never done this before, and instead of Kristin's usual quart, had made a gallon of the shake. She began to pour.

Kristin moaned as the shake made it' way down her throat. She felt like she was going to burst, and Denise kept pouring. Kristin started moaning louder. Then she noticed the size of the container Denise had in her hand. She tried to get Denise to stop, but it was useless, she couldn't talk with a tube down her throat. She started to scream, but Denise paid no attention and kept on pouring. She had poured half of the shake into the helpless Kristin, and was going to make sure her boss drank every drop of it.

Kristin broke out in a cold sweat. She continued to scream and tears ran down her cheeks. Her belly was packed, and she felt like she would pop. 

"You're almost done." Denise said, and patted Kristin's belly. 

"Almost done?" Kristin thought frantically. She didn't think her belly could hold another drop. Denise started rubbing Kristins belly, and finally poured the last of the shake into Kristin. 

"Oh Man!" Kristin cried, breathing heavily. Tears were still coming down her cheeks, and she was groaning loudly. 

"I bet you're full now." Denise said. 

"I'm going to burst!" Kristin cried out. "You made too much, and I can barely breathe." "

Too much? How much do you usually drink?" Denise asked. 

"A quart." she replied. 

"Oh my Goodness, I am sooo sorry Kristin." Denise said. "That was a gallon." 

Kristin continued groaning, breathing heavy, and rubbing her belly. 

"What can I do?" Denise asked. 

Between pants, Kristin told her to rub her belly. 

As stuffed as she was, and hurting like she did, Kristin still felt a little tingle between her legs. She looked at Denise, and told her to kiss her belly. 

"Like this?" Denise asked, and began to softly kiss her immense belly. 

"Just like that." Kristin said, huffing and puffing. 

Denise took off her shirt, then her shorts, then bra and panties. She started to kiss Kristin, and rubbing her tits. Kristin groaned louder. 

"Feel good?" Denise asked. "HMMMM yes." Kristin said. 

"More." Denise smiled. "More, more more...that's all I hear from you. You're like a little piggy, aren't you?" 

Kristin nodded. 

"Did she just call me a little piggy?" she thought. She felt herself getting wet. 

"I am a piggy!" she acknowledged. 

Denise got on the bed, and straddled herself over Kristin's head, and squatted down. "Then eat me, piggy." 

Of all the things that Kristin had tasted, another woman was not one of them. She could smell Denise's sweetness, and began to lick her. It only took a minute before Denise had an orgasm. She got up, and turned around. 

"Your turn." She smiled, and spread Kristin's huge 54 in. thighs. 

When Kristin came, Denise thought there was an earthquake, that's how bad the bed shook.

Denise rolled Kristin over on her side, and sat down by her head. "That was wonderful. I hope it wasn't a one time thing." 

"Oh no," Kristin panted, "I want you to stuff me like this everyday." 

"You really ARE a little piggy, aren't you?" Denise laughed. 

"Yes. Yes I am."

Denise then lay down beside Kristen, grabbing all her rolls of fat. "I am going to enjoy making you fat." 

And she did.


*Part 2*

Kristin lay naked on her back in her bed, when Denise walked into the room. She was moaning and groaning, breathing heavily, due to her gluttony.

It had been one year since Denise had moved in with Kristin and Eddie to help Kristin, and in that time Kristin had grown tremendously. At 23 years of age, she weighed 900 lbs., gaining 220 lbs. since Denise arrived.

Denise walked over to Kristin and patted her overstuffed belly. "Ready for more, my little piglet?"

"Oh...," Kristin panted, "I...am...so...stuffed...(groan)I...don't... think...I can...(groan)...hold ...anymore."

"Oh, I think you can." Denise said. In her hands were Kristin's funnel and a gallon container filled with milkshake. Kristin didn't see the gallon container. When Denise first force-fed Kristin, she made the mistake of feeding her a gallon instead of a quart, which is what Eddie usually fed her. Kristin had told Denise to pour and no matter how much she begged and pleaded for her to stop, she was not to stop. Denise kept pouring the gallon into her, following Kristin's orders. Kristin thought she would burst, as she had never been fed that much before.

"Ready? Denise asked. Kristin was only able to let out a grunt, but whether she was ready or not, she was going to be fed even more. Denise tied her wrists to the bedpost, and put the funnel in Kristin's mouth, and let the tube go down her throat.

"Do you know what today is?" Denise asked Kristin. Kristin was unable to talk with the tube in her throat. "Well, it's our one year anniversary. One year ago today, I force-fed you for the first time."

Kristin thought back to that day. She vividly remembered being stuffed so much that she swore she was going to burst. She had been stuffed so much that it brought her to tears. But after, Denise had taken her clothes off and sat on Kristin's face. It had been her first time with a woman, and it was incredible. Then Denise went down on Kristin, and it was one of the most intense orgasms she had ever had. Since then, their days were spent feeding Kristin and then going down on each other. 

Today, Denise had made sure Kristin ate more than usual. She wanted her to be extremely full when it came time to force-feed her. "You certainly stuffed yourself with all that wonderful food I made for you, didn't you?" 

Kristin grunted again. Denise rubbed Kristin's belly again, and then started to undress. "Ready for some fun?" she asked.

Kristin grunted again, and then Denise said, "Since it's our anniversary, I thought we'd do everything the exact same way when we first did it."

It didn't dawn on Kristin what Denise meant until she lifted up the gallon container. Kristin looked at it in horror, and broke out in a cold sweat. She started to scream through the funnel, but Denise was already starting to pour. "You'll be done with this in no time." she said, rubbing Kristin's belly. 

Kristin realized Denise had no intentions of stopping. It became even more difficult to breathe, and she swore she was going to explode. But Denise kept pouring and rubbing her. "Your belly is as tight as a drum, piglet," she said, "and you're halfway done. You're doing great!"

Kristin started crying. She didn't think she was going to make it, but Denise kept pouring. It didn't seem like it was ever going to end. Her belly was hurting now, due to the extreme case of overeating. "Almost done now, piglet."

Just then A loud rumble came from Kristin's belly. Kristin groaned loudly, trying to get her breath. Denise looked at Kristin, and said "Sounds like you might be ready to burst!"

Kristin groaned again, but finally, Denise had poured the last of the shake. She took the funnel out of the Kristin's mouth.

"Oh!" Kristin moaned, huffing and puffing. "No...more...Denise...(GROAN)...please!"

Another loud rumble came from Kristin's belly. "I think I may have overdone it," Denise said, taking a step back. She had never heard Kristin's belly rumble like that before.

Kristin was still crying, moaning, groaning, and breathing heavily. "Please...help...(GROAN)...me."

Denise went over to her and started to massage her overstuffed, mountainous belly. Her belly rumbled even louder than before, and Denise felt herself getting extremely turned on. She told Kristin, "I bet if there was one more drop in that container, you would have burst."

Kristin looked at her, as her belly rumbled even louder, and said "I...(GROAN)...think...I...(GROAN)...might."

Denise rubbed a little more, loving the feeling of her beautiful fat. She couldn't control herself any more. She started sucking Kristin's nipples. Kristin cried out in pleasure. As she sucked, he continued rubbing her belly. Then her hand reached around and started playing with her other nipple. Kristin gasped, and her belly rumbled again. 

Denise was now dripping wet, and said "I need you to lick me, piglet." She turned around, got up & stood over Kristin, then squatted down on her face. Kristin's tongue went into action. She licked Denise's clit slowly, going round in circles, then left to right. Denise was the one who was moaning now. She let her top half rest on Kristin's belly. She was kissing it, running her tongue on it, and trying to wrap her arms around it, but that task was impossible. She buried her face into Kristin's belly, and it rumbled once again. Before it stopped rumbling, Denise had orgasmed, and Kristin was greedily licking her juices. 

After a minute, Denise got off Kristin, and sat down by her head. She leaned over and kissed her, then started to rub her foot on Kristin's belly. She rubbed her foot up higher, then swung around, so that her foot made it's way to Kristin's head. Then she put it by the side of Kristin's head, and she started sucking her toes.

"Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, that feels so good, piglet. Now how about I do the same for you?"

Oh...YES!" Kristin panted. Denise moved down to the other end of the bed, and started massaging Kristin's fat feet. She then slipped Kristin's chubby big toe in her mouth and started sucking it. "Oh..." Kristin moaned, Denise then made her way up Kristin's massive legs, and finally spread Kristin's thighs apart, then lifted her belly up. Kristin grabbed her fat, so that Denise could make her way down to her pussy. Denise started kissing Kristin's plump pussy lips. She slipped her tongue inside and felt Kristin's clit, and started licking. Round and round, just the way the fat woman liked, no, loved it. Kristin's belly rumbled, and the bed started shaking when she finally came. Denise came up from between her thighs, and lay her her on Kristin's belly.

"I can't wait for our NEXT anniversary," she said. Kristin groaned...


----------



## Belly Lover

I liked that great job.


----------



## Cool Yin

This is really good and I'd like to read more of your stories! (Better late feedback than no feedback at all)


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

*Needs a part 3 I want to know about Denise and Kristin's 2nd Anniversary. I really am intrigued by this story It really is something that I'd like to see broadened if thats a good word. Denise and Kristin seem like such a good pair and its really something that you'd like to read when you're in the mood for something like that. Definitey. needs a Part 3*


----------



## fatchicksrock

*Part 3*

Denise left the bedroom where Kristin had just finished eating dinner. She had made an incredible fattening meal, and was cleaning up the remaining plates, and also to get Kristin's surprise. For today was the second anniversary of Denise force-feeding Kristin. In the two years she had known Kristin, she went from 680 lbs. to 1240 lbs., a gain of 560 lbs. Last year on the anniversary of Kristin's force-feeding, Denise fed Kristin all day long. Then, when she could eat no more, Denise poured a gallon of milkshakes into her. Kristin had broke into tears, and the thought of this made Denise smile. She absolutley LOVED stuffing Kristin to the point of bursting, and it turned her on.

Denise walked back into the room, where Kristin was moaning, groaning, and breathing heavily. She lay nude on her back in the bed, once again, stuffed to the bursting point.

"I'm...full...Denise," she panted.

"That's because you're a glutton, piglet," Denise replied, and tied her wrists to the headboard. Kristin groaned again, for she knew what was coming. A gallon of milkshakes was to be poured into her. Denise took her clothes off, and got on the bed next to Kristin. She started rubbing her mountainous belly, then climbed on top of it. Kristin groaned as Denise sat on her belly. She kept rubbing Kristin's belly, and then finally said the words Kristin was dreading to hear.

"Ready for more, my little piglet?" She slid down off of Kristin with a big smile on her face.

"I...can't Denise...(GROAN)...I am....sooooo...FULL," Kristin pleaded.

"Don't be silly," Denise said. "Of course you can. It's our anniversary, so we're going to do it right." And before Kristin could moan out another word, Denise had the funnel in her mouth and down her throat. She held up the gallon, and Kristin let out a muffled cry. Denise patted her belly and said "Don't be a baby, piglet, you'll be done this one in no time," and started pouring.

Kristin was helpless. She lay huffing and puffing, her belly getting even tighter. Denise kept rubbing her belly, encouraging Kristin as she poured. "You're doing great, and there's only a little left." Kristin was glad to hear that. Just as she thought to herself she wouldn't be able to hold much more, her belly agreed with her and made a loud rumble. 

Finally, Denise had finished pouring, and another loud rumble came from Kristin's overstuffed belly. Kristin groaned and let out another muffled cry. "See," Denise said, "I told you you'd be done that one in no time." She started rubbing Kristin's belly with both hands. Kristin breathed a sigh of relief as her belly rumbled again. "You know," Denise said, "this is our second anniversary, so I thought we'd do something different this year." 
Kristin's belly rumbled again. Denise bent down and held up another gallon and said "I thought I'd feed you TWO gallons this year. Ready piglet?"

Kristin screamed, but it was to no avail as Denise started pouring. Kristin broke out in a cold sweat, and tears ran down her fat cheeks. "You'll be done in no time, piglet," Denise chuckled. Once again she started rubbing the weight-stranded woman's gargantuan belly, which rumbled more loudly. Denise poured and continued rubbing, while Kristin continued crying, and breathing more heavily.

"You're doing great piglet, you're halfway done," Denise informed her. Just then her belly rumbled and Denise could feel it quivering as she continued rubbing it. 

Kristin was helpless. She could feel her belly tightening. It was hurting, and she felt like she would explode. But even though she was completely overstuffed, Denise continued pouring. Her only thought was that she was going to burst, and then she heard her belly rumble even louder, and her belly started quivering even more. Denise felt her belly shaking, and the rumbling got louder, and more continuous. She was completely turned on. 

"About a quarter left." she said, looking into Kristin's tear-filled, pleading eyes, which were actually starting to bulge. Kristin's cheeks were puffed, as she was taking labored breaths, moaning with each one. She was sweating more. The rumbling was getting louder, and her belly was no longer quivering, but actually shaking. "You can do it Kristin," Denise said, "Only a little more left."

Kristin was now sweating profusely, and looked at the container, and started crying harder. She continued breathing heavily, and wondered how her already overpacked belly could possibly hold any more. And with that thought, Denise had finished pouring, but she did hold the container up, making sure the gluttonous Kristin got every drop. 

She took the funnel out of Kristin's mouth, and she let out a loud cry. "I...GROAN...am...going...GROAN...to...GROAN...BURST!" she cried. Her belly was still rumbling and shaking. She felt like there was an earthquake going on in her belly. "Rub...GROAN...my....Oh... belly....I...AM... going...GROAN...to...BURST!"

"Don't be silly," Denise said, "you're not going t-", but her sentence was cut short by the loudest rumble yet from Kristin's belly. She began to rub her belly. Kristin was still crying, and breathing heavy, afraid to take a deep breath for fear of exploding. Denise stopped rubbing and quickly untied Kristin, so she could rub her belly as well. But it was still rumbling and shaking. "Maybe we should roll you over on your side." Denise said with concern in her voice.

Kristin managed to grunt out an "Uh-huh." Denise tried to roll the humongous woman over, but it was no use, as Kristin wasn't able to help. She was completely pinned down by her massive bulk. They both continued to rub Kristin's belly, but Denise could control herself no longer. 

She started rubbing Kristin's massive tits, and licking her nipples. Kristin moaned, but Denise wasn't sure if it was from pleasure or pain. She then got on the bed and sat down on Kristin's face. And Kristin, despite being completely overstuffed by Denise, started licking her. Denise then moved forward on Kristin's belly, and the loudest rumble yet came from it. 

"GROAN...Don't...lean...on...GROAN...my...belly!" Kristin panted. Denise pulled up, and Kristin's tongue continued to lick Denise's clit.

"Can't take the pressure piglet?" she asked. But before Kristin could respond, Denise had the most intense orgasm she had ever had. Now she was the one who was shaking. She got off Kristin and the bed and stood beside her. Kristin was still breathing heavy & groaning. Denise started rubbing her belly, and squeezing her many rolls of fat. "My," she said, "you really are ENORMOUS!"

Kristin managed to grunt an "Uh-Huh."

Denise started rubbing her thighs, then started rubbing her feet. "Even your toes are fat piglet." And then she started sucking Kristin's toes. Kristin groaned again, this time there was no doubt it was from pleasure. Denise then made her way up the fat woman's legs, and then had to wedge herself in between Kristin's massive thighs. Kristin grabbed her belly, to hold it up so Denise could get to her eager, wet pussy. Denise had no sooner started to lick her clit, when Kristin's belly shook harder than before, and rumbled even louder. A minute later, Kristin's whole body started to shake from her orgasm. 

Denise got up, and looked at the morbidly obese Kristin, who was breathing even harder from the orgasm she just experienced. "I...am...MOAN...so fat...and...full...I...GROAN...can't...even...breathe!"

"You did GREAT Kristin." Denise said. "I can't believe how your belly rumbled or shook like that. That turned me on like crazy." Kristin grunted, and Denise got back into bed with her. She lay on her side, and began rubbing Kristin's overtuffed belly again. Before long, Kristin was asleep, and Denise, still rubbing her belly, whispered "I can't WAIT for next year!"


----------



## kuopiofi

Stupid question, but where are the two earlier chapters?


----------



## Observer

Not a stupid question - this is a mis-placed thread (should be in the Recent Additions forum) containing only chapter 3. 

Like all new contributions it will (after being moved to the Recent Addituions Forum) be reviewed and edited, then either linked to or placed in the same thread with its predecessors. 

The answer to your original question is that this story has a rather convoluted history. 

Chapter one, posted by WGSD and credited to Wantsufatter, was part of an unposted story backlog we had when the VB forum version of the Library was established in 2005; it was given a format upgrade earlier this year.

Chapter two was, similarly to chapter three, not properly posted to the Recent Additions forum and escaped detection. It had been posted using he screen name PhillyFA. Thanks to your inquiry I used the search engine and found it with an unedited version of Part 1. 

Now that we are aware about this whole situation we'll sort it out - but it all goes to prove that there are truly very few "stupid" questions. Thanks for surfacing this matter. 

_*eta:* all three threads, including related comment posts, have now been merged into one narrative and redundant linksks and version deleted or supperessed. Enjoy. _


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

Excellent Part 3. I'm eagar for Part 4


----------



## aka

Nicely done.


----------



## nonpython

If there is a part 4, may I suggest that Denise starts to pack on some pounds?


----------



## Garfield

nonpython said:


> If there is a part 4, may I suggest that Denise starts to pack on some pounds?



Oh, I think, it would be better, she loses some weight, loses all her bodyfat and builds up some muscles from helping Kristin moving around.


----------



## fatchicksrock

Never thought of doing a part 4. I guess I could see if some creative juices are flowing.


----------



## konstardiy

Oh yes, and when Denise decided to stuff like in 3th chapter EVERY TIME when Kristin eats  I guess if Denise will offer this, Kristin would agree


----------



## konstardiy

- Are you sure you really want this, Kristin?

- Yesss.... When i imagined this at the night... I... 

- I know that you orgasmed all night non-stops since the whole house shake with your belly!

- Wow! Denise, i really sure! I really want to be tube-fed non-stop!

- So, you really sure to be so fat you can't rub your belly because you can't pad a finger, covered with a river of juicy fat?
Denise felt a wave of sexual drive, saying this. - You know that I want this. But i asking other question... Do YOU really want this!?

- Yess!!! Yes! Yes! Pffff.... Yes!

- You are having trouble with breathing already just after a snack....

- Yes...

- You are already eating all day.

- Yes...

- You are having 4 gallons of milkshake after every of your countless meals already.

- Yes.....

- You are having extra 10 gallons every evening after a short nap in the evening after supper but before falling asleep finally.

- Yes...

- You are true piglet....

- Yes!!...

- I asking all this because there is now a way back.

- What you mean?

- Well, if you will agree for all this, how we will talk? How you will say "enough" if you will have tube in your mouth all the time?

- I don't care. I already made my choice a while ago.

- Wow... When i "overpoured" you first time?

- No... 

Denise eyebrows jumped with an enthusiasm.

- It was a few years ago... 

Kristin talked with short phrases due to her labored breath, and rubbed slowly her overstuffed belly that still was in small pain from all this overindulgence Kristin had today after she asked Denise to repeat their "anniversary" routine again. They had such routine monthly since the second anniversary now.

- When i decided to become Eddie's dream... I sure you know which dream he has... since you made a lot to make it real, Denise...

A wave of proud feel filled Denise from knowing her unique friends making them happier.

- Eddie always dreamed about... making me an absolutely immobile blob... of fat... I always knew it... And you helped me to see... how deep my own desire of getting fatter is... and sexier... with every day.... 

- Oh yes, my piggy! You really have an appetite to notice! - said Denise, and touched the huge belly of 2250 lbs. of her piggy friend, who is asking her about the weirdest thing ever.

- So, you will help me... to get fattest woman... in human history... and the wife of... the happiest husband ever?

- Sure! But i want to warn you the last time. Just listen.

- Yes, Denise....

- So, you know how much pleasure i getting from making you an immobile blob of fat... The sexier blob of fat ever...

- Yes...

- So, you ready to feel pain of being really stuffed 24 hours a day and 7 days a week?

- Yes!

- So... lets begin.... - Denise smiled. - I have a small plan!

- Whats a plan?

- Well, at first, you will be now feed only with tube. Since it is just a waste of time - to stuck tube in and out.

- I agree... I already bored to chew for hours...

- You are really nice lazy piglet! And... You will get a nested tubes.

- Nested what do you mean?

- Well, since you can't swallow when you sleep, it is better to install a tube into you that will be long enough to deliver the milkshake directly to your stomach. Outer tube will be filled with blended food when you are not sleeping. I will care on that! 

- Wow! It sounds quite promising!

- Well, Eddie already bought all the stuff, and i will install the tube right now!

Denise run away from the big room where Kristin had been moved to after she reached 1600 pounds. 

"Well, i am barely move a finger already since i become lazy enough to give up on walking and started to ask Denise to feed me... So why not make my deepest desire real?" - thought Kristin.

After few minutes a small hole opened in the ceiling and a narrow tube landed slowly on Kristin's huge belly.

"Wow! Eddie really planned all this for a long time!" - thought Kristin - "That is why so much building noises there was after i moved to first floor and placed here...".

Denise returned with a big blender on the wheels she rolled in slow and carefully.

- Kristin, dear, i hope i said a lot and asked enough questions to make you hungry. Because i will install the tubes and test the stuff now. This will be yur lunch. Well, meals separation is meaningless for you, my swet piglet...

- Yes.... I'm ready!

Denise went to Kristin, and took the narrow tube into one hand and start to push it into a wider now, with a funnel, from the funner side.

- Well... Before you will give up on talking... I want to say something to you, Kristin.

- What, Denise? - asked Kristine, a bit intrigued.

- I love you... - said Denise and went to back side of huge Kristin's bed and kissed her before Kristin was able to answer. They kissed a lot, may be even half of hour...

- I love.. you... too.... - replied Kristin finally in her "step-bystep manner, caused from her labored breath.

- Oh yes.... And we will make happier with all this stuff each other. 

- And Eddie too..

- I know. He is here, but he is busy with the breathing machine.

- Honey, i'm ready!

- How you knew... when exactly i wil...l say Denise that...

- Well, you talked a lot this night between the orgasms. I guess you will have a lot of them now!

- Wow... And what i talked about?

- You talked about your deepest desire to e the fatest blob of sexi fat and the sexiest immobile blob of fat ever, obviously! - replied Denise and Eddie together. 

- I really want this.... So lets do it true...

- We will install a bit more stuff to make your life easier - said Eddie. - It will be the automatic ass cleaner.. - Eddie pressed a button and something start to push self between buttocks of incredible Kristins' butt. - The device continued its way, and finally attached self like a emergency hose, or like a space ship to the docking station, and Kristin felt how a thick tube started to to push deeply into her, and become a new part of her growing body.

- What is it!? - asked Kristin a bit scary.

- It just that cleaning device. It started to catch your poo instantly. There will be another device, for pee and... hm.. other liquids. - replied Eddie with a smile.

- Why are you smiling? - asked Denise, intrigued.

- Well, since Kristin gets orgasm every time she is overstuffed beyond any reason, she will get a lot of orgasms now!

Kristin smiled widely - Yes!.... - and felt how she started to become wet again.

Eddie took a remote control from a poclet and pressed a button. Kristin instantly felt how something try to find its way into her femmine flesh, between thighs at first and than deeper and deeper to the "desires center" of Kristin. She got orgasm instantly as one of device endings thrusted into her like a huge cock. 

- Ohhhhh! Ohhh! - started to groan Kristin... She had a lot of orgasms while this artificial "cock" grown and grown until it stretched all around self to its limits, while some tubes found their own ways into huge Kristin body, to get themselves placed where they designed to be.

- Why it is expanded so much?

- Well, we must to catch every of yur drop to prevent infections. I want not ony to make you happiest and fattest feedee ever but also plan keep this comfortable.

- Honey.... I want to kiss you.

Eddie went to Kristin and they kissed about a minute. Denise smiled because she noticed that Kristin getting much more pleasure with her since they tried.

- And what will do i am with all this devices? - asked Denise.

- Well, there is no device that provides love and mental care, Denise. You will do this as before since i'm still so busy all these projects.

- We are talked so much that i feel hungry already... - said Kristin.

- Soon you will not be able to say anything just because your hungry belly will be satisfied enough to ask more just for pleasure instead of hunger forever, that is why you will be busy all time, sweetie! 

- I'm ready!.. Really. 

Denise and Eddie pushed the narrower tube into Kristin until he said with some difficult - I feel now it is inside my stomach!

Denise and Eddie made additional tests to make sure it all safe, and Eddie gave Denise the remote control and said:

- Denise, this is the control for all devices. It allows to regulate the pressure for weight gain milkshake and for pusher for content from blender.

- And you?

- I will look to make sure it all works. Lets test it.

Denise pushed the white "+plus" on the remote control and heard a buzz from the room above. She pressed it again and heard how noise changed the tone to deeper one. 

- Oh... It... works... Yes.. Yes.. yeesss!!... - Orgasmed Kristin.

Denise pressed the white plus again and again until a beep came form the remote control.

Eddie and Denise sat on two small chairs and watched. At first groans and loans filled the room, but after about a half of a hour Kristin stop to groan and asked:

- Well... the fattening milkshake... is filling me.... But i want... to feel... the taste of food.. 

- Of course, my nice piglet! - replied Denise and moved the thicker tube down, and pressing green "plus" mainy times until the remote control beeped again with other sound to signal that food flow speed is set to the max.

The huge blender went to motion and a new tube went into it from the ceiling. Denise saw how pizzas, hamburgers, nuggets, spagetti, other pasta and other fattening things, fall into blender until they filled the huge semi-transparent container. Than it all were blended nto a thick randomly-colored cream or something like this and container started to blend and the mixed mass start to fall into the big funnel and the thick tube that was now pushed a bit into Kristin mouth.

The container was huge, it as big as Kristins belly, she just stared at it and waited for the her first (and the last as she thought once) meal. She was so concentrated on this that she did not noticed when Eddie tied her hands to the bed and returned to his chair.

Now they were both fascinated the sight of the food that pushed down through the semi-transparent tube and finally went her way to Kristin that they jumped a bit when they hear the loud orgasmic groan Kristin spread. 

And than they just stared how Kristin swallow and swallow non-stop without a motion. She even closed her eyes from pleasure.

- It seems she plan to fall asleep before the first serving will end  Eddie said.

- No, I guess she will open eyes soon when her belly will hurt. Hope she will handle al what you prepared for her And it all was planned as just a breakfast I hope she will not explode, heh - replied Denise with a bit of fear in voice.

-Dont fear, our nice piglet can handle much more  I added some micines into the mixture that program stomach to be stretchy enough as the portions will grow.

- Well, I cant imagine the bigger portion

- A unit of pasta, a unit of pizzas, a unit of hamburgers

-Oh my And you sure she will handle all this?

-Denise, we are just training her now. These bigger meals will be later.

They stopped to talk soon as they hear how Kristine started to groan again. They just stared and they were just paralyzed by sight of expanding Kristins belly. It expanded more and more, slowly but noticeable, become shiny and more and more tight. 

Since Kristin lay naked on the bed, all aspect of her process of filling of her deepest desire could be observed easily. They saw how her already huge belly become bigger and bigger and how it raised more and more and become wider and wider a bit with every second. Kristin started to get red, she covered with sweat, tried to move with her tied hands but gave up on it soon and start to get one orgasm after another. Kristn did not have any opportunity to groan or moan since she had to swallow all time.

-She almost finished the first part, next is dessert, said Eddie  and Denise saw how cakes, pancakes, jam, creamy things, apple pies and other stuff felt from top tube and filled container again.

-Wow.  replied Denise, feeling growing sexual desire within her and just stared at growing and pulsating belly of crying Kristin. She did not want to show her feel to Eddie by some reason.

-Cool! She goes quite well!  said Eddie with lust in voice and Denise saw how his cock gone wild and stretched his pants beyond any limits.  Honey You are so sexy..

-Eddie, do you remember that Kristin will not have any sex anymore?

-Yes We did not want any childen anyway so we decided to do all this in such way in a such beautiful way

Denise turned her head to Kristin and stared with lusty shock at Kristin, who just swallow and swallow and thought about only one thing  she will eat until she will explode - One gulp and I will explode. Strange Why I still not exploded? May be.. because i have an endless orgaaaaassssssssmmmmm.. she though between pleasure and pain waves that went from her deepest parts of her mind every time she swallowed.

Kristins belly become tight and shiny as a filled airship, surrounded by a fat pillow of her thighs, love handles and so on Even her breasts looked like they moved aside a bit  so big her stomach become. When the dessert ended, thick tube moved up by its own will, but the narrow one continued to push the weight gain milkshake into already stretched to new limits belly. 

Kristin now were able to see just her belly that raise in front of her as a meter-wide ballon, and see a part of walls and ceiling around her.

-I feel how that tube.. makes me.. fuller.. and fat er.  tried to speak Kristine while Eddie want to her head, opened a hidden thingy in the bed and attached a breathing device to her nose.

-Oh, Eddie, you provided so much high-tech stuff here! Wow!  said Denise.

-YesIt really Helps. I just fear i.. will ecplode. If I will make a too deep breath.  said Kristin and smiled.

Eddie looked to his clock and said: - sweetie! I have t return to work now, hope you will have nice time now!  and run away screaming something like I have to go to work! It is a big meeting will start soon! Bye, Denise!.

-So we are alone again, my nice piggy. I decided something.

-What? 

-Well, what if will we speed up the weight gain flow? Eddie said it is a special button on the remote control

-Denise Im full. Im still even covered with sweat.

-I see but I want you make fattest feedee as soon as possible! I dream to sleep on your calf as on sofa and use fat of your belly as a blanket.

-I not sure I cant handle it at speed you want. right now. Lets keep the current speed Let me sleep I need to digest. My meal.  and Kristin fall asleep.

-Sleep then, my nice piggy - said Kristin quiet and went upstairs where the main control panel and devices were.

She sat at operator chair and readed the stats: meals  1, Units - 2. Food ate: 64.6 lbs. WGF  46 lbs and coming. The last number increased step by step. While Denise stared at all this it went to 46,001. Than 46.002... 

whats a slow speed! Our piggy can eat more!  thought Denise and pressed some buttons. 

She saw Kristin at screen. She sleept saw sweet But Denise got her determination and start her plan to go live

A hour ago Kristin felt that pulsation form mixture tube become a bit more often and a bit more noticeable. She even woke up form that sensation and saw anything as usual  her incredible belly, still stuffed from all that food she ate an hour ago and same walls and ceiling and same silence. And than she felt the sensation of speeding flow of weight gain mixture again. And again, and again. 

It seems Denise want me explode  thought Kristin and got a small orgasm. And she felt that sensation again and again and new orgasm hit her. And this cycle repeated plenty of times until a new thing happened  after next milkshake flow speed up Kristin felt a small pain into her belly.

-	Denise!... Please!... Stop increasing the speed! 

-	My dear piggy, you should eat all I give you

-	But the pain.. appeared again

-	And?

-	I dont asking stopping all it I asking to... stop increasing the speed of milkshake

-	Okay, I offer you something.

-	Well What

-	Lets soeed it up slowly until your belly will become tight again, keep such speed for an hour and than I will let you fall asleep until lunch.

-	Lunch? What.. lunch

-	Eddie planned for you 2 units of food every 3 hours. About of 2 hours left. And if I will fill the good speed for an hour and will you an hour of rest, you will become fatter much faster my sexy piglet

-	Well I dont have.. much of choice At least I really want to get fattest feedee ever I just afraid I may explode before that

-	So, are you ready?

-	Yes.

Denise pressed some buttons and the mad routine went for Kristin at daily basis - she is being stuffed with weight gain milkshake at low speed 24/7, but every 3 hours she had these huge meals  2 units of food  one with pizzas, fried chicken etc, and other sweet things, and a hour between them was a high-speed stuffing hour.

The days went by and Kristin started to found all this as something easier than she had it at first day  least crying, least sweat, lest pain And less pleasure. Even she has orgasms during her meals or her high-speed hours. But one a day.

Kristin laid in her huge bed as usual. But this bed already not looked so big after a year of non-stop growth Kristin got after all these stuffings. Her hands are not tied to the bed any more  she even did not try to move her fingers  so she become lazy after all this, and to be honest, Kristin did not had any reason to move them for a long time. So, her fingers started to pack a lot of fat too like rest of her body. 

She become a huge soft fat pillow or sofa for three things  her stuffed stomach that just growled now again, her head, that were surrounded by fat of her soft neck and huge chicks and uncountable chins, and Denise who laid on Kristin fat an rested after orgy she just had by playing with Kristin fat and being sucked as possible with half-busy Kristin (dont forget about the narrow tube).

-Kristin

-What?  replied Kristin lazily. She just had jer first meal in daytime today so she felt a bit lazy.

-Do you know, how much you weight?

-I dont... know. And I dont care. I just.. in world of orgasms.. and food...

-You weight 8123 lbs right now
Kristin got another orgasm, she groaned, and a new noticeable wave went through all her blubber. 

-Your belly fat is long enough to cover your legs Even your fat legs, my juicy piggy!

Kristin got new wave of pleasure again.

-Your hands become too fat to move them. Even fingers will disappear soon in our endless folds of sexy fat 

Kristin orgasmed again, since she started to see what Denise prepared for her.

-Today is the first year of your tube feeding gone, so we must make all this special!

-How?

-You become too lazy for long sentences, my sexy piglet! This is nce sign that you ready for my surprise! 
Kristin really could say a world per day or even per week  since she was so busy with eating and her orgasms that groans and mans were enough for a long time 

-Since today, all your meals will be doubled, I will push into your nice belly every two hours, and I decided that all milkshake hours will be high-speed ones! All twenty four hours! 

Kristin stared at coming thick tube with mix of lust and fear. But she knew  she already cant stop her mad friend Denise and actually didnt want to stop her. She felt how the food started to flow into her month and milkshake started to fill her stomach with that mad speed Demise used sometimes during fast hours for some days like 4th july 

Time went by and Kristin saw, yes she saw how her overstuffed belly who was over 2 metres in height before meal now, and it laid on the fat pillow over 6 metres wide Kristin become, started to pulsate slowly with every her gulp. But Kristin wanted to eat more. More. More more more.. more. And this time a mad idea went into her mad head.. 

-Demise -said Kristin, stll crying form pain and hardly catching her breath.  I m a pig.

-What you mean, my sweet piggy? Asked Demise, intrigued.

-I.. want more food

-You always want more, my nice piggy - replied Denise with warm smile.

-I really want to. Be fed.. non.. stop. All day 

-But what if you will fall asleep and food will go to your lungs? You will die than

-I.. want to swallow thick tube

-You are really crazy nuce pig! Hm. I will call to Eddie, he might have an idea for that

-Where he is?

-He is building new really big room for you and yur fat. He buiding it as a cover abround our current home!

-Nice - replied Kristin - I can get even.. fatter.

-Yes, you really can!  replied Denise, shaked a fold of Krisitn flash with a hand and went out of room.

-Yes, its me! What? Okay! Yes! She is mad! What? Yes! HSe want to be fed forever! Yes! Seriously! Ye! She just asked this! Proxy tube? Type Z? Its automatic? Yes? Where it is? In the red box? Nice! I will call again alter!

A minute later Denise went back to Kristin and inserted one end of tube into Kristin mouth. The tube went into motion, licked over the narrow tube and made it own rail, and start to transform, becoming longer and longer, and its end disappeared into Kristin mouth.

When a green LED blushed for a second, Denise understood that is time to make her wildest dreams true

-PhphI phpophpe.phou

-I love you too, my sexy pig! Big, sexy, and gluttonous pig who just grown enough to get really big meal  an infinite one!  replied Demise and connected the new tube to the old wide one that just used for last Kristin meal. Demose pressed some buttons on new remote control she got recently from Eddie, and said:

-Kristin! Now you will get one container of pizzas! After that it will be filled with pasta! And so on!

Kristin felt how plenty of sensations grow within her with every new pulse of food, she felt as vibration of new tube now. She saw how her belly becoming tight, red, covered with sweat again. She felt how her belly start to pulsate more and more, stronger and stronger with new portion of food pushed into her by the new tube, and start to feel so strong ogasms one after another that she actually almost ingored the pain  she just become able to concentrate her attention on the orgasms and other feels like stomach pulsation and other ones, and Kristin understood she become able just to ignore the pain. 

She was happy. Immobile, weighted over 8000 lbs, unable to lift a finger due to her fatness, almost unable to more to nod her head due to a huge pillow fat her neck, chins and cheeks become, unable to talk anymore because of the new tube that feeds her non-stop 24/7, being stuffed non-stop with food and weight gain milkshakes and happy. 

An year later Denise went to the huge hangar where Kristin were just transported into. Her 65599 pounds if pleasure, fat and gluttony lied on a floor, all these devices were attached to Kristin, and she were in her transition between sleeping and orgasm as usual. Denise touched one of Kristin side folds. It was a so nice sensation for Denise to touch Kristin, to explore her, to lick, kiss, or shake her folds that Denise actually spent most of days just doing so. 

Kristin body become just huge 2-layered pillow  one part was her belly fat and other thing was all other her fat form hands, love handles, back and butt fat, neck fat, fat from legs and hands, that joined into a single huge fat pillow with few folds on left and right side, on which her incredible belly laid, constantly growling, pulsating and shaking with new pulsation from feeding tube. 

Krisitin become too fat to talk because her cheeks fat won the battle against the face contour and actually the feeding tube were surrounded for a few inches with the face fat. Kristin dont cared even about fat-induced blindness  her face fat just covered her eyes so deeply that she become unable to see anything except own face fat folds, covering them. 

Denise looked at her friend who become an absolute glutton and so fat that it unable to do anything except digesting food. Even just swallowing might be a challenge for Kristin with lusty care and pressed few buttons on her new bracelet. She was naked and planned today to inspect at least left leg of Kristin. The fat the left leg were covered under. These inspections were just a slow travels consisting of licking, kissing, touching and other caressing of nice juicy fat of Kristin and can went for hours. 

Kristin belly pulsated stronger, her folds of fat covered with a wave of sweat and shaked a bit  that meant that speed of food just had been doubled again and Kristin just went through a new level of orgasmic pleasure. 

Denise smiled and thought that she should increase the feeding speed every six month instead of every year


----------



## pr0nm8

65599? Overflow!


----------



## konstardiy

Well, i just imagined what will happen with Kristin if she will be stuffed with fattening things 24*7 at high speed for years


----------

